# Home Made HID, 3200 lumens



## grumbles2 (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a home made set up thats kinda bizarre. (cross duplicate post in "what light do you use")

I use a 35 watt HID bulb and light assembly that puts out over 3200 lumens, helmet mounted. Light pattern looks like daylight 75 feet wide and approx 300 feet deep. Burn time is 1.5 to 2.5 depending on how much battery weight I want to carry. Its heavy because I use 12 volt 8.0 amp hour lead acid batteries in my back pack. The batteries are heavy (7lbs) but only cost $20. I could loose 5 lbs for about $150 at this point the heavy cheap battery is fine. I use this bulb.









This is an example of the light pattern, for scale the drum in the picture is 48 inches tall.










Here is the helmet setup, I know its large. I am not racing and am not worried about weight so it works great for me.










Here is the back pack setup.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

dude!! that is some impressive light if you can whittle down the size you'll be sellin them like hot cakes!! where can i get a hid bulb i gotta try this or well something like it


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow... that light is HUGE!!!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Unnnhhhh....wow.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

#1-AWESOME!

#2-How much did that all end up costing?

#3-What kind of run times are you experiencing?

#4-Does your neck hurt after riding with the light on your helmet?

That is a really bright light, and the battery is bad-ass looking.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome to MTBR *grumbles2*, that's one killer light you've built there! :thumbsup:

Judging by the heavy duty heat sink and active cooling I assume that you have built your own ballast, do you have any more details? What are you using for a reflector too?

That's some serious power both in terms of electrical and light output you're dealing with there. Keep up the good work, I look forward to your future posts!

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

So at what point in the project did you realize you'd completely lost it..... probably about the same time I realized that after I put together a superlight titanium urban bruiser that'd go around $3500 to replace.... 
I couldn't use it to ride anywhere and get off it without carrying 12 lbs of locks with me. I'd have been better off with a Huffy and a cable lock. 

Anyway ya gotta admire the gumption here. BRIGHT. 

Is something like that street legal? Do you ride with anyone else, and if you do, do they still talk to you after you blinded them with your "Cyclops"?


----------



## lukel90 (Dec 4, 2006)

using a automobile HID and projector on a helmet mount.....ROFLMAO......You know sometimes im on here reading threads and stuff and some of the things i read i think to myself...WTF.....that has to be the smartest and dumbest thing i've read on here......Which projector did you use, by the cutoff is sort of looks like a TSX projector. those can be had on ebay for 150 bucks each, and a 4300k bulb....how much does that weigh. I bet you have strong neck muscles....Anyway, nice light, and ummm, how do you deal with the rain..lol...im sure the connections and pack arent properly sealed...or was this just a "i wonder if " project...

Most entertaining post ive read in months man...


----------



## grumbles2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Man I did not realize its been so long since I first posted this. 

Answer to many questions.

Actually the light on the helmet does not weigh that much, however it is large and I must watch out for low branches. I thnk the projector setup weighs approx 10oz.

You are correct in you assumption of lack of water proofing, the setup in the photos is a dry riding only setup. 

Over the past year I have been experimenting with different reflector set ups but still have not found one I really like. Most of the time I just use it with the set up in the pictures its quick and easy to use and was really cheap, under $30. I have several bulbs, ballast and reflectors so I can keep that big giant one intact while I experiment with other set ups. I still have not brought myself to buy an expensive battery yet.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Man, I almost wish old posts would be locked. This is like coming back from the dead. 

They should hire you by the hour to go look for lost miners


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Dude, thats fantastic! I'd love to see one of those at a 24 hour race! Love the fans on the pack too.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Definitely no shortage of ingenuity on this forum. I though I was about as lit up as one gets with 2200-ish Lumens (well, claimed anyway). By the end of 2008, I'll be at the bare minimum Lumen requirement.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyer said:


> Man, I almost wish old posts would be locked. This is like coming back from the dead.
> 
> They should hire you by the hour to go look for lost miners


With that run time they'll be looking for him too.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, he will have a helper carrying a few extra battery packs and a backup light


----------



## dirtdirt223 (Mar 10, 2006)

i have seen grumbles and his light on the trail and it is something to behold. it is so bright, i always expect whatever is in the lights beam to catch fire at any moment.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess that fun of night riding, to me, is that you can see... but you can't see quite as well. The turn that's up ahead is visible, but the type of terrain isn't clear, so you guess and take a risk. That's the fun... the challenge.

Don't get me wrong. This is a great setup... but it seems like it would almost take the fun out of riding. Haha...


----------



## mudmojo (Dec 27, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Don't get me wrong. This is a great setup... but it seems like it would almost take the fun out of riding. Haha...


You must be mad! 

To grumbles: check out my setup in my sig... that HID reflector setup might be to your liking unless you're a fan of cutoffs.


----------



## grumbles2 (Dec 9, 2006)

mudmojo said:


> You must be mad!
> 
> To grumbles: check out my setup in my sig... that HID reflector setup might be to your liking unless you're a fan of cutoffs.


That is an outstanding set up, and everyone thinks I am a nut. Riding at night is fun with the light, it looks like daylight.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*What's important after all?*



grumbles2 said:


> That is an outstanding set up, and everyone thinks I am a nut. Riding at night is fun with the light, it looks like daylight.


I am impressed, that light is truly amazing.

However I have you beat in the suddenly all-important lumens/pound category:

5 Lux V x 170 lumens/emitter = 850 lumens/ 1.5 lb (2 light heads + 2 batteries) = 567 lumens/lb

3200 lumens/8 lbs (battery + lamp + other stuff) = 400 lumens/lb

Just don't get any ideas about lithium batteries!

Walt


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

Dont wear that backpack setup in the daytime around federal buildings or public busses.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

EricfromLA said:


> Dont wear that backpack setup in the daytime around federal buildings or public busses.




True hahahahaha


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Ghost Busters*

Wasn't that backpack used in ghost busters ?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

When I first read this post I thought it was a joke and in a way it is. A 7# battery, HID off a car. Looks heavy but got to admit it is also ingenious.


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

The back pack just cracked me up..... A lot of weight to carry but the output would be stunning.

Where I ride it is all up for 45 min to an hour followed by all down. For the up a small headlamp is fine, running on 3 AAA's. No need for bright as your ascending at no more than 7/10 mph. The trip down, which only lasts about 15 min after an hour ascent, needs all the light. So a big HID and a small battery makes some sense.

I built a HID ballast last year (pics on this site somewhere) using a 13 watt lamp. Now moving it to 20 watts as I realize I really only need to use it for about 20 minutes. Battery is a 2.5 AH, 12 volts. 

The LEDs are really stealing the show. Running 4 LED's is a much simpler solution than a HID approach.

brian


----------



## blueart (Dec 19, 2007)

*Check out this similar technology - diffrent design using LIPO batteries*

I created page describing my design of HID Bike Light using as well car 12V HID but using 12V 8Ah 600g LIPO batteries: http://bicycle.hid.light.googlepages.com/
You can get LIPO batteries mutch cheaper these days on e-bay. The entire setup including charger, battery bulb and ballast was around $220.
[


----------



## flaxman (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a necrobump but seeing Niterider advertise their 3000 lumen light reminded me of this thread. It only took them 5 years to be 200 lumens short of grumbles2.

I'd post a link to the new niterider light but apparently I've just been a megalurker here.


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

Before the XM-L came out I was really considering one of these for off road motorcycle use. The automotive HID's a cheap. For $35 you can get two with the ballasts. The 3200 lumen number is a bit optimistic though. I think that 2900 is more likely. Still less expensive than the current LED's when you factor in all the costs.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

EricfromLA said:


> Dont wear that backpack setup in the daytime around federal buildings or public busses.


Hahaha, don't take it to the airport either. lol

If somebody sees a flaming rider screaming down local singletrack they should know something went horribly wrong with the cooling fans and they in fact didn't watch kranked 4 too many times.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

electrik said:


> Hahaha, don't take it to the airport either. lol
> 
> If somebody sees a flaming rider screaming down local singletrack they should know something went horribly wrong with the cooling fans and they in fact didn't watch kranked 4 too many times.


LOL

The thread is interesting anyway because if the HID lamp really gives 3000 lumen for 35Watt consumption, that's 91,4 lumen/W that's more efficient than the the high end XM-L leds!

So what's the real luminous flux of a 35W HID lamp?


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> LOL
> 
> The thread is interesting anyway because if the HID lamp really gives 3000 lumen for 35Watt consumption, that's 91,4 lumen/W that's more efficient than the the high end XM-L leds!
> 
> So what's the real luminous flux of a 35W HID lamp?


HID have been and still are more efficient than LED. There are a number of reasons why LED are more suitable to our application though.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, do you have any data and references?

Well here is some data:



*HID lamp:* Source efficiency is typically 120 lumens/watt or higher. However, losses from trapped light, protective covers and lenses, inefficient ballasts and unfavorable operating temperature typically result in a measured system efficiency of 30 lumens/watt or less.


*LEDs:* Source efficiency can be 100 lumens/watt or higher, depending on the type and manufacturer of the LED used. There are no losses from trapped light due to the focused output of the LED, and secondary optics and protective covers generally reduce output by only 25% or less. LED power drivers are also more generally efficient than HID ballasts, and reduce system efficiency by 10-15%. However, even when efficiency reductions due to high operating temperatures are included, LED system efficiency often remains above 50 lumens/watt or higher.

EcoFit Lighting

There is also the low pressure sodium lamps at arround 200Lumen/Watt but awful color rendition. I admit it might be ok to ride a bike in the woods.


----------

